# Silver Metallic Avatar with 18” Aero Off



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

Does anyone have an avatar pic of a Silver Metallic Model 3, with 18” Aeros with Aeros off? I have one with Aeros on, but now that you can update your wheel configuration in the car with Aeros off, I would like to find one for a background photo.

TIA


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

garsh said:


>


Can you give me the source? I would like to be able to copy just my car.

Thanks.


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

jdcollins5 said:


> Does anyone have an avatar pic of a Silver Metallic Model 3, with 18" Aeros with Aeros off? I have one with Aeros on, but now that you can update your wheel configuration in the car with Aeros off, I would like to find one for a background photo.
> 
> TIA


You can update the wheel config in the car for Aeros off? Does that change the range at all?


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

SMITTY said:


> You can update the wheel config in the car for Aeros off? Does that change the range at all?


I have just changed mine so not long enough to tell.


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

jdcollins5 said:


> I have just changed mine so not long enough to tell.


Sorry, what i meant was does it change the on screen range as soon as you modify the wheel config? For instance, if you change to 20" wheels on the on-screen config, it will adjust your range accordingly.

Was wondering if it does the same for with / without aeros.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

jdcollins5 said:


> Can you give me the source? I would like to be able to copy just my car.
> 
> Thanks.


Came from reddit: https://i.redd.it/etl8y134ulvz.jpg


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

SMITTY said:


> Sorry, what i meant was does it change the on screen range as soon as you modify the wheel config? For instance, if you change to 20" wheels on the on-screen config, it will adjust your range accordingly.
> 
> Was wondering if it does the same for with / without aeros.


Ahh .... my range did not change after changing configuration and rebooting.


----------



## kpedraja (Oct 16, 2018)

SMITTY said:


> Sorry, what i meant was does it change the on screen range as soon as you modify the wheel config? For instance, if you change to 20" wheels on the on-screen config, it will adjust your range accordingly.
> 
> Was wondering if it does the same for with / without aeros.


My total range went down not long after I changed wheels from 18" Aero to 19" sport. Of course, range changes all the time so it's hard to say for certain if that was the reason.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

cool.

I did not know that "18" Aero cap kit" was now a configuration choice. Just set it myself. Tesla App on phone immediately took it, car looks great (until sloppy winter returns and i put the covers back on)


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

@jdcollins5 - i see your avatar is not yet updated with a cap kit - I trimmed out your car from the reddit for you in thanks for pointing out this feature of the wheel configs.


----------

